# Bumblebee Mini



## Silver (20/9/15)

Saw this today @BumbleBee and thought of you!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/9/15)

Aw that's so sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (23/9/15)

When i saw the title of this thread, i was expecting to see @BumbleBee 's baby

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/9/15)

Riaz said:


> When i saw the title of this thread, i was expecting to see @BumbleBee 's baby


Here you go

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## shabbar (24/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 35993



Lol im pretty sure he meant an offspring


----------



## BumbleBee (25/9/15)

shabbar said:


> Lol im pretty sure he meant an offspring


lol, my offspring is almost as tall as I am, and thankfully he isn't yellow


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

